# Ross tanklight help



## izee2 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hello,

  Todays estate sale pick. Can anyone date this bike? Model? If anyone has one.....I could use the correct chainguard for this bike.  Its also missing the lens and innards for the light.

  Thanks
    Tom


----------



## jd56 (Feb 25, 2012)

That's a cool looking Ross chrome bike. Never seen a chrome Ross before.  
Looks like a Higgins Flightliner tank. 
For sure a Ross chainring. Not sure about the rack, like it though.

I think Phil or Adam can give some insight on the year once you give the serial number.
Research on the serial numbers for the Chain Bike Corp bikes is not an rewarding process but, you never know. 
The Ross family still has a bike company and a member here has an email to one of the sons. he sent it to me an I'll try to find it.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 25, 2012)

What you have here is a late 50s-mid 60s "Space Race Era" bicycle. During this time, as you should know, the USA and Russia were in a race to be the first to put a man on the Moon. Everything in pop culture reflected it. From appliances to cars, to cartoons, to TV shows, and bikes were no excpetion. For some reason, Schwinn never climbed on board, but everyone else did it seemed. Murray was the big dog here, they built the famous Sears Flightliner and later the Spaceliner. They also had their own Murray badge versions, such as the Astroflite, and built other variants for Hiawatha and Western Auto, like the Western Flyer Cosmic Flyer. Huffy released their Silver Jet and the Monark Silver King around 1962-1963 and other than the emblems and colors, they were pretty much the same. I've seen a pic of one other Ross I believe, so these are really uncommon. Probably not morth much, but very scarce to say the least. I'm not sure of the model name though.

Oh, Montgomery Wards did have Murray (I think it was Murray) build their space bike as well.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow, Stephen I never get a response like that from you when I ask for help....lol

It is a cool looking bike.
Here is that email to the Ross's son. I was interested in purchasing another Ross to add to my  59 Ross Deluxe tanklight I have, that was posted on CL a while back and the seller decided to keep it. He did some research and came up with Ross's son's, Sherwood Ross, email. 
sherwoodross@earthlink.net. 
The seller contacted him about his bike and Sherwood was able to give him the year from the serial number he gave him. 
Let us know if you get more info.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 26, 2012)

Since it seems that there is much less information on Ross bicycles, I thought it deserved a much more thorough response.

Generally speaking, the Huffy and Murray built bikes we have are easy to ID, but bikes like Ross or AMF can be a pain in the butt. I know, I own a '78 AMF Roadmaster muscle bike and used to own a 60s AMF Skyrider Deluxe (sold it).


----------



## izee2 (Feb 26, 2012)

*Ross*

Many Thanks for the info,

  Here is the serial # R63114574.

  I started cleaning the bike. Just amazing how well that chrome will clean up. wd40 and 0000 steel wool....oh yea. On a bright note....When I took the tank apart I found the lens for the light tucked inside of the tank. Its still missing the light assembly and battery rack but the horn and, suprise, the lens are there. 



 Thanks again.
      Tom


----------



## partsguy (Feb 26, 2012)

izee2 said:


> Many Thanks for the info,
> 
> Here is the serial # R63114574.
> 
> ...




With enough time and tools, you can make most battery trays for these 60's tank bikes. The only problem would be the bulb housing piece (the reflective part inside the light). But I would imagine that you can cut the metal to shape and cover it with foil or chrome plate it? Just consider yourself very lucky and blessed to have the lense and light bezel. Those would have been the most scarce parts. Where are the switches? If they are missing, I just hope that they weren't anything fancy like the ones on Huffy or Murray built bikes.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 27, 2012)

I wish someone could get some CBC serial info up on the net! Sears' chrome framed Flightliner came out in '61, so I'd guess the other companies probably got their own versions out quickly after. Though there was an early 50s chrome frame Monark/Firestone Super Cruiser, and even a CWC chrome frame model, or at least a prototype. Anyway, CBC came up with their own take on the Spaceliner frame, which came out in 63. This one's mine, has the same teal accent color. That's also what the correct chainguard looks like. As you can see, UPS goons managed to taco it . 






Mine is badged as a Thunder Jet, which I believe was for a certain dept. store.


----------



## izee2 (Feb 28, 2012)

Great Info. I do have that chainguard out in the garage but it is blue. Nothing a little paint can't take care of. I did think that my rear rack might have been painted over chrome but seeing that one you posted  I can rest easier.  

Thanks for all of your help.
 Tom


----------

